# Sticky  DaRulz - Updated 1/21/17



## hankster

Below are DaRulz that should always be followed.

DaRulz will be enforced by the moderator. If your post is edited or deleted, just think a little bit about why it was edited or deleted and consider that one warning. With the 2nd occurrence, your account WILL be restricted. *Simple and easy to understand.*


*DaRulz*​ 
1) Stay on topic. This is a modeling forum. This is NOT a political, religious or any other type of forum. If you wish to talk about topics other than modeling, then find a forum elsewhere that covers those topics.

2) No threads devoted to piercings or Members' personal problems. See DaRulz #1 above.

3) No flaming, name calling, etc… I am sure you get the drift of this one.

4) No foul language or "adult" content or posting of pictures containing nudity.

5) If you post a link to a site that has nudity you MUST post a warning along with the link.

6) The above also covers not only messages that you post but messages and links you may have in your signature. The moderator reserves the right to edit signatures if required.

7) If you have a complaint, take it to PM or email. Do NOT post public comments meant to be hurtful, insulting, threatening, etc. Doing so will result in action being taken.

8) We are here to discuss Moebius Models, techniques, and to share information. If you want to complain, go elsewhere. 

9) You are welcome here any time. If you cross the line, however, it will not be tolerated. 



All of the above is covered by the general HobbyTalk TOS but needs to be reinforced so everyone remembers that HobbyTalk should be a place where EVERYONE can be comfortable and enjoy visiting. Anyone that wants to make any other member or non-member uncomfortable or feel unwelcome is no longer welcome here and we will take whatever measures are required to ensure that HobbyTalk continues to be a place where everyone is welcome.


----------

